# Billy Not Interested, What to Do?



## goat lady (Feb 24, 2012)

Last week I put my billy goat in with six does. He dosen't even seem interested in them at all. We bought him this summer he was 6 monthes old we let him run in the meadow with the nannies for a couple months this fall then we seperated him to treat him for some issues he had when he was all better I put him in with the nannies and expected he would act like all the other billies we have had and go crazy over all his new friends but the most interest I have seen is him bucking the nannies away so that he can eat all the hay. 
What can I do? I want the nannies bred ASAP so that I can have spring kids. Should I buy a different billy? Or can I motivate him somehow? He is almost a year old so should be old enough. He has been in with them for a week and I have not seen any action. I understand they may not have come in heat yet, but usaully just being put in with the nannies makes the buck frisky?


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Are they not in heat? That was my first thought. They don't smell appetizing yet.

Is he being 'taught his place' by the does? Running away from them? Getting horned?

We threw in our buck and the herd queen kept running him off for about a day. After that, he was accepted and then started showing interest. But he didn't REALLY care until one of them came into heat. Then suddenly he was Mr Amorous.


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a buck almost a year old and he already has a son. Age is not the problem. I have two does that just kidded and he doesn't bother them because they aren't in heat. This is the tail end of the breeding season. Some does need a buck peeing on his face to bring on the heat. Some bucks need a doe in heat to start the rut. Good luck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What breed is he? Unless he's a Nigerian Dwarf, this is the end of the breeding season so the does may not be coming into heat anymore.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

goat lady said:


> We bought him this summer he was 6 monthes old we let him run in the meadow with the nannies for a couple months this fall


There's your answer, if he was with them for a couple months they are most likely already bred. If they are all bred he would have gone out of rut and won't show interest since he knows that his girls are all taken care of. A 6 month old buck is fully capable of breeding does and most does will start coming into heat in August or September. Some will start cycling as early as July.


----------

